# Foster Homes Needed!



## SunQuest (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello All,

It has come to my attention that we are in need of Foster Homes in the Midwest. This is the area that we are having the majority of activity happening in. Unfortunately, we don't have enough foster homes that are close to where the horses are that are requiring help.

So please contact me ([email protected]) if you desire to help with this situation, or require more information. You can also download the application forms at http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/Forms-Policies.htmlhttp://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/Forms-Policies.html[/ur].

 


Thanks again for considering helping CMHR.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 16, 2003)

Check your email for my questions I had. I live in Indiana.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank You Frankie!!!

You have new mail


----------



## kaykay (Oct 16, 2003)

Nila thank you so much and I am so hoping we get more volunteers like Frankie. Please if anyone reading this has any extra room - consider being a foster home! With winter coming on we are getting a lot of requests to take in minis. Most seem to be in the midwest such as ohio, indiannna, etc.

Thank you

Kay


----------



## wykd (Oct 16, 2003)

Me Me Me......I live in Central Ohio....should have room in a few weeks

Vickie


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you Vickie!!! Please let us know when you are ready!

And bless you all that have contacted me so far!


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm in Northwest Ohio and would have room for one! I'll email you with more information!


----------



## RNR (Oct 17, 2003)

I might be able to help I am in Missouri!!

RNR


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you Trinity_Acres and RNR!





Please look at the forms for foster homes that I posted the link to above and let me know if you have any questions on anything. The forms are the first step to becoming foster homes.


----------



## Denise (Oct 17, 2003)

I've got the room and shelter but I'm just a tad further than you need. Rats!


----------



## smokengunsranch (Oct 17, 2003)

I also have plenty of room and stall space I'm just down to far but if you know of anyone coming this way I could meet up with them.


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you all for your offers to help!





No one offering help are further than what we need!!!!!

As a nation wide rescue, we NEVER know exactly where a horse will be that is in need. So Please sign up to be a foster home so that we know we have help available before we are in a situation where we have to get a horse immediate help. Hopefully we will never need to call on you.

Thank you all!!!!


----------

